

Google News redesign concept - haraball
http://googlenews.gkvasnikov.com/

======
rkangel
While it does say "Redesign Concept" at the top, isn't it a bit disingenuous
to have the large main title read "Introducing the new UX and UI for Google
News platform"? It is at best a "potential new UX and UI".

~~~
Mithaldu
Even to claim it could potentially ever be used by Google is a lie.

------
mtmail
Having worked with an online newspaper before I'm missing an important
component: ads. The design looks beautiful, it's best for users, but the
business deciders really care about space for banner ads, promotions, sponsor
links and cross links to other products. Worse if you have less ads than
before because that means less revenue short term.

Google might think differently. They might run the product at loss. I just
want to point out the realities when dealing with redesigns sometimes.

~~~
wahsd
That's a very good point. I know most of us will block ads in one way or
another, but it would have really behooved this designer to also put a lot of
cycles into rethinking how ads are integrated and displayed. I'm not even
really talking about ways and methods for preventing blocking of them, or
designing the site so it looks horrible with blocked ads; but rather how to
integrate revenue generation, i.e., ads, in a way that is pleasing or even
maybe enhancing and value adding.

I personally find that there is no middle ground at all when it comes to ads.
It's either you are deluged with irrelevant ads that are just jammed onto
pages and make them ugly as shit, or the content is written with an obvious
intent to sell something or even to augment the ads for products and services.

